# Horned Frog Breeding Hormones - Any Info?



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

Hi

I've seen mention of breeders using hormones to achieve certain results with horned frogs, and have been curious about it for some time. Does anybody have any information on the hormones used, their availability and so on?

Best wishes,

Rob


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I doubt ul be able to get any I reckon there's only one person on here which proper noes about this aswell mr pollywog


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Hormones are used widely in the US, Japan etc. which is where the bigger breeders are based. The hormones used are not readily available here in the UK, you need a license from the home office to obtain and stock the hormones and they would have to be administered by a qualified person i.e. a vet. All this makes it a very expensive process and will cost you more to do than you would ever stand to earn from the breeding.
Add to this that the frogs would still need to be cycled fully for breeding before being given the hormones means that it's not really much easier to breed with hormones. If you've got to cycle them you may as well do it all naturally and hormones do not guarentee a successful breeding anyway.
On top of all this froglets produced from breedings over several generations of hormonal induced breeding are likely to have various side effects such as early death of froglets, frogs with both male and female sexual organs, and if given incorrectly the hormones can lead to the infertility and often death of the adult breeders.


----------



## Roblin (May 4, 2009)

Cheers for that!


----------

